# Weight of 1 Pentium 4 processor



## Ocean (Nov 30, 2010)

I tried searching here and google and couldn't find it.

And I don't have any in my office right now.

Can someone please tell me the weight of a single Pentium 4 processor?

Thanks,
Ocean


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 30, 2010)

If you are referng to a ceramic pentium like a SY022 it is 28.6g. Maybe a little more specific.


View attachment Gold content list in CPU chips.xls


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2010)

I weighed 3 of them,ranging from 1.5g-2.4g and 2 celerons and they all came in between 19.0 grams -19.2 grams each.



> If you are referng to a ceramic pentium like a SY022 it is 28.6g. Maybe a little more specific.


I think hes talking about the p4's with the stainless plates on top.


----------



## Ocean (Nov 30, 2010)

mic said:


> I weighed 3 of them,ranging from 1.5g-2.4g and 2 celerons and they all came in between 19.0 grams -19.2 grams each.
> 
> I think hes talking about the p4's with the stainless plates on top.



Thanks guys, this is good enough for my purposes right now.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 30, 2010)

mic said:


> I weighed 3 of them,ranging from 1.5g-2.4g and 2 celerons and they all came in between 19.0 grams -19.2 grams each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was what I figured he was wanting also but he didn't specify which one.


----------



## Ocean (Nov 30, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> mic said:
> 
> 
> > I weighed 3 of them,ranging from 1.5g-2.4g and 2 celerons and they all came in between 19.0 grams -19.2 grams each.
> ...



Thanks again, sorry for not specifying.

I went home and grabbed one and my small jewelry scale.


----------



## adam_mizer (Nov 30, 2010)

On that XLS spreadsheet, can anybody confirm item number 19 small flat ceramic intel 286 at .27 grams in that little package????


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 30, 2010)

It has been said not to trust those numbers.It would be nice to print it out and add your own numbers to,so you would know they are right.

Jim


----------



## capt_dugout (Mar 23, 2011)

@Barren Realms 007 
Do you have a list of gold content of old eprom chips they appear to have gold thread inside the window are these chips worth crushing for the gold... the identifyin numbers on the chips are ( texas instrument TMS JL 27C256-12 BLUP9310961 singapore)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 23, 2011)

capt_dugout said:


> @Barren Realms 007
> Do you have a list of gold content of old eprom chips they appear to have gold thread inside the window are these chips worth crushing for the gold... the identifyin numbers on the chips are ( texas instrument TMS JL 27C256-12 BLUP9310961 singapore)



Nope I don't have what the chip's yield a piece in PM's.


----------



## shyknee (Mar 23, 2011)

now I know, why people continually pay way too much for pentium Pros .
the list claims 1 gram each pentium Pro. People this is just wrong. Do the research and fill in your own numbers from averages.


----------



## glondor (Mar 23, 2011)

What is the average gold content for a pentium pro Shyknee?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 25, 2011)

0.3g


----------



## shyknee (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with patnor1011 .3grams is a good average


----------



## tibiqe (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi guys!

And what about other informations in the doc.? How it is real or false?
Thanks for post
T


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 2, 2011)

tibiqe said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> And what about other informations in the doc.? How it is real or false?
> Thanks for post
> T



Lets settle that it is nice reading concerning getting knowledge about CPU name and picture. Discard part with yields or treat it as sci-fi.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 2, 2011)

Or simply replace the stated yields with your own results, or maybe a trusted forum members results. Your own results and testing are always best, you learn by the testing and know the values for not paying too much. 
With others results you will have to know how they got those results. Did they get every bit of gold or just the easiest. It would be nice to see a corrected version. 

Jim


----------



## tibiqe (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm curious about the results. What the gold content? (price?)
Yup, it's not p4, but linked to previous posts :roll: 
Tibi


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 3, 2011)

tibiqe said:


> I'm curious about the results. What the gold content? (price?)
> Yup, it's not p4, but linked to previous posts :roll:
> Tibi



:roll: :roll: :roll: 
price is pie in the sky.
Not linked or related to previous post in any sense. Tibi you can get answer to your question if you do your homework. Use search function please. 
Yield varies to the degree of experience of person doing refining of those and depend on process used. Price depend on plece where you want to sell them. You may get realistic price here if you want to make profit try to fish for crazies on Ebay. Risk is that Ebay crazie may pay more but he may also damage your feedback score.
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tibiqe (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello patnor1011! Sorry for my english, was my miss.
I think about processors. Weight by topic and gold content by uploaded xls. like pentium 4 too. I used search, and I'll use it too not be sure confirmed everytime. BUT! :lol: Yes, you true.  Found that:

"greengold September 2nd, 2010, 10:54 pm"
"that 486's and Pent Pros are some of the highest gold content cpu's."

It's true? Like 0,3g content in each 486 CPU? Cause 0,3g in pro-s too. So 3x 486 CPU = 0,9g gold? Actually I get an offer for $20 the 3x486 CPUs why I posted desperately. I started now gathering my scrap in some first methods and want to obtain my "do not miss, best buy" solution why suggestion requested. 
bb: Tibi


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 3, 2011)

I said that average and accepted yield of Pentium Pro is 0.3g
Pentium Pro is nearly *two times bigger* than those you posted so if you risk hillybilly calculation you can presume that they may yield 0.15g but that is just a guess. You can take one, process it carefully and post your results. I am just tossing them in a box and therefore cant say what is in them.


----------

